# "Booty" Therapy



## InterestinglyInteresting (May 7, 2010)

I don't know what to think of this. My therapist is an attractive woman and i admitted to her my main problem is approaching women. She had me sit on the couch and pulled up her blouse showing me her buttocks. She kept saying "Hmm...does this intimidate you...hmm you scared" she started bouncing her butt around and even put it in my face.

At the end of the session, she said it wasn't sexual. The goal was to cause such an extreme embarassment that it would numb me. 

She also presents embarassing situations to me like literally farts in my face and I have to say something.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

my therapist used to do the same thing (aside from the farts - that's just freaking weird). Now she's pregnant and unemployed


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

This has to be a joke.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> This has to be a joke.


Why are you belittling other people's problems? If you can't relate, don't comment. There's no need for personal attacks on here.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

I would of ****ed her but that's just me.


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

Booty therapy? Why have I never heard of this before?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> Why are you belittling other people's problems? If you can't relate, don't comment. There's no need for personal attacks on here.


I'm not belitting the problem but I find it odd therapists would do this.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, She Wants It....


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:um


----------



## HarryHaller (Dec 23, 2011)

This is your fantasy


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

This doesn't sound professional at all. If this is real, I'm sorry... unless it helps you?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm not sure how common they are, but there used to be sex therapists that would have sex with patients to help them overcome problems. I think it was more in the 60s/70s.

While exposure therapy can be weird (and this might count), I would have anxiety if any woman did something like that with me.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> I'm not belitting the problem but I find it odd therapists would do this.


listen, I underwent this kind of therapy myself and I found it to be very helpful. It may be slightly unorthodox, but it works for SA. Your snarky comments towards the OP are completely unnecessary.



thing said:


> Booty therapy? Why have I never heard of this before?


it's not as easily accessible as other forms of therapy. There are few people qualified enough to do it.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

LOL..that's not really cute to do as a therapist. that's normal?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> listen, I underwent this kind of therapy myself and I found it to be very helpful. It may be slightly unorthodox, but it works for SA. Your snarky comments towards the OP are completely unnecessary.
> 
> it's not as easily accessible as other forms of therapy. There are few people qualified enough to do it.


Snarky? You never know who's trolling anyways, it's a misunderstanding stop being dense.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Snarky? You never know who's trolling anyways, it's a misunderstanding stop being dense.


LOL


----------



## tikerkub (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds like sexual harassment to me...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would have to question the validity of her techniques.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

If this isn't a joke, get a lawyer and sue her for sexual harassment!

If I went to a male therapist and told him about my fears of men... I wonder if he would've done something like that? Not! That would traumatize me even more.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I would have to question the validity of her techniques.


Me too, but I require pictures and some first hand experience before I make any rash decisions.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

MsDaisy said:


> If this isn't a joke, get a lawyer and sue her for sexual harassment!
> 
> If I went to a male therapist and told him about my fears of men... I wonder if he would've done something like that? Not! That would traumatize me even more.


It's a girl thought... I'm confused, isn't this a good thing?


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

If you are paying hundreds for these kinds of sessions, you are wasting your money. You might as well go to a strip club and get a lap dance.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

I find out about all kinds of "interesting" types of therapy on here all the time. I hate sex scenes in movies and am very awkward around women my age so My God I don't know what the hell would go on in my session :um


----------



## Brickbatstone (Jun 22, 2012)

What's her number?


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

So you are paying her to fart on you?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Get her a bottle of beano for her birthday.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> Why are you belittling other people's problems? If you can't relate, don't comment. There's no need for personal attacks on here.


You make me laugh so hard :lol

shhh ok..sorry :um


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> You make me laugh so hard :lol
> 
> shhh ok..sorry :um


haha :squeeze good to hear. You da best, Edge!


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> haha :squeeze good to hear. You da best, Edge!


:squeeze 
I gotta hook you up with some Vanilla Coke one day


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> :squeeze
> I gotta hook you up with some Vanilla Coke one day


that would be FANTASTIC!!:fall


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

cwazy...


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

It was good up until the farting in the face part.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What is he supposed to say?

"Is that your poot or are you just happy to see me?"

:eyes


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Meh.

Sounds extremely weird.......How does that even remotely help?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

InterestinglyInteresting said:


> I don't know what to think of this. My therapist is an attractive woman and i admitted to her my main problem is approaching women. She had me sit on the couch and pulled up her blouse showing me her buttocks. She kept saying "Hmm...does this intimidate you...hmm you scared" she started bouncing her butt around and even put it in my face.
> 
> At the end of the session, she said it wasn't sexual. The goal was to cause such an extreme embarassment that it would numb me.
> 
> She also presents embarassing situations to me like literally farts in my face and I have to say something.


 Are you sure this isn't being secretly videoed?


----------



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

This is hilarous and so pathetic. Sounds like the beginning of a porno for women who are turned on by shy guys. The women are dominant and saying they are doing everything that follows "for science" althought we all know this isn't ONE bit true.

I have no idea what else to say.


----------



## dinosaurus81 (Jun 28, 2012)

Booty therapy???? LOL... that sounds crazy. I can't..


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

give her the D


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

There are probably a lot that people here could benefit from relationship/sex therapy even if we have always been single.
http://www.nursingplanet.com/pn/sex_therapy.html

And there are sex surrogates (not sure how common they are compared to normal escorts), but that might be a little different from what the OP went through.
http://loveshyproject.com/sexsurrogates.html


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I would have to question the validity of her techniques.


Naw, you don't question that! You just go with it!


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

She can defend this, if she's taken to court for sexual harassment. What I think she was doing, was trying to flood you. She try put you in the most extreme situation, as a result, you wont be scared of the small situations like approaching women... Now, I don't agree with this type of treatment. Especially to somebody with SA. I think it was the wrong time to be putting breast and booty in somebody face... I think you should confront her about that. And be very honest.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

If that's true, then that's not professional and could get her fired. If a male therapist did that to me, I would be OUT of there.


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

Assuming this isn't a joke, I can't imagine how this could have any beneficial effect as a therapy, I just can't buy the idea that 'if you face something super awkward, you'll be immune to anxiety.' 
The whole point of therapy is to show the fear of interaction is ill conceived, throwing bizarre extremes of behaviour just teaches the exact opposite; that people are weird and unpredictable and ought to be feared.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Lol if this is real.. it's not professional at all for a therapist to act in this way.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

More like bull**** therapy to me


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

this is a joke right ... ??


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rombow said:


> She can defend this, if she's taken to court for sexual harassment. What I think she was doing, was trying to flood you. She try put you in the most extreme situation, as a result, you wont be scared of the small situations like approaching women... Now, I don't agree with this type of treatment. Especially to somebody with SA. *I think it was the wrong time to be putting breast and booty in somebody face...* I think you should confront her about that. And be very honest.


That sounds like it could be put in a rap tune.

"yo doc....it a disgrace
to putta breast and booty inda my face
whatcha tryin da do - charge by da ow-ah
ya left a poot so it go sow-ah

das mal-prac-tiss m-m-m-mal-prac-tiss"


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> That sounds like it could be put in a rap tune.
> 
> "yo doc....it a disgrace
> to putta breast and booty inda my face
> ...


Congratulations! You WIN the INTERNET! There is no reason left for it to exist as it has reached it's full potential! Thank you so much for this!! :claphahahaah!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

That kind of "therapy" sounds really unprofessional.



millenniumman75 said:


> That sounds like it could be put in a rap tune.
> 
> "yo doc....it a disgrace
> to putta breast and booty inda my face
> ...


:haha


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

oh damn, I probably shouldn't be laughing at this thread but I am dying right now.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

She can fart on command?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> That sounds like it could be put in a rap tune.
> 
> "yo doc....it a disgrace
> to putta breast and booty inda my face
> ...


lmao... I'm not sure to :doh and or :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ventura said:


> lmao... I'm not sure to :doh and or :lol


Well, it breaks the tension sometimes. :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I would report her for sexual harassment, but I just can't see a guy doing that..


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Well, here's a two birds with one stone solution:
Stick it in her pooper.

(No farting in your face, Fear of approaching women gone.)


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I need to see this therapist.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> That sounds like it could be put in a rap tune.
> 
> "yo doc....it a disgrace
> to putta breast and booty inda my face
> ...





yourfavestoner said:


> I need to see this therapist.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

clearly she wants it in the anus. You should give her what she wants.


----------



## truestory (Feb 12, 2012)

Well.......... I needed a real good laugh before I get some shuteye and this thread hath provided it lol
Then dude said the therapist pretended to fart on him I just


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

She obviously didn't have the same counselor training that I did. 

If you feel used, report her. 
Being an adult, do what you will with it.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

That is insane. Your American therapists all think they're mavericks for some reason, and all seem to suffer from a similar hysteria. Still, all of you are promised a free one so...how could that be so if every man woman and child didn't also double as a therapist? She sounds out of her mind to me, either that or this is some unholy fetish of hers she'd have you participate in..I've no idea how half the things I hear on this site take place, my reality/llusion system always falters when I'm told the story as though one thing lead to another, and suddenly, I was wrapped up in blankets on the floor, like a sausage giving birth..my mind won't take that, sorry lol. I think it's the mark of hysteria to naturally carry and to feel naturally carried from one thing to another like that. Could call her bluff to see if she really likes you more than the therapy and tell her you're unconvinced she speaks sufficiently for women to desensitize you lol..that should deflate her.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Eski said:


>


Booooooorrrn in a landslide.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

fredbloggs02 said:


> That is insane. Your American therapists all think they're mavericks for some reason, and all seem to suffer from a similar hysteria. Still, all of you are promised a free one so...how could that be so if every man woman and child didn't also double as a therapist? She sounds out of her mind to me, either that or this is some unholy fetish of hers she'd have you participate in..I've no idea how half the things I hear on this site take place, my reality/llusion system always falters when I'm told the story as though one thing lead to another, and suddenly, I was wrapped up in blankets on the floor, like a sausage giving birth..my mind won't take that, sorry lol. I think it's the mark of hysteria to naturally carry and to feel naturally carried from one thing to another like that. Could call her bluff to see if she really likes you more than the therapy and tell her you're unconvinced she speaks sufficiently for women to desensitize you lol..that should deflate her.


We're all promised a free what?


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

JGreenwood said:


> We're all promised a free what?


counsellor. Evidently I was mislead assuming that. I think of America as the land of abominable spray-on treatments, hearing this must have pushed me over the edge.

...To flaunt your posterior in someone's face before telling them: "this is not sexual" is n-o-n-s-e-n-s-e, that is manipulation, it wouldn't work if the patient didn't think of her as an object, it's effect is contingent upon this presumption and her vanity. It's an exhibition, I feel angry that someone imagines they have the right to insincerely confess all their faults vaingloriously under the pretense of soclializing someone like that, to reduce themselves by their exhibition..listening all the while; I would rather the audience showed some spleen to watch the actor caught off guard, viciously taught a lesson lol...ahh whatever, if the op is happy...


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

...how does this enable you to approach women...
:b


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

She farted right in your face?...

How can I book an appointment with this woman?


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

I dunno about the farting but other than it's clear that this woman has a passion for helping her clients live to the best of their potential and she's an amazing therapist.

PM me her number por favor


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm not really sure how to respond to this xD Maybe... maybe it does have some twisted kind of productivity, and she may actually be trained properly. I would say give it a few more goes, and then decide if it's helping or not? And if you don't like it after a couple sessions, confront her... /terribleadvice

In all jokeness, some of the comments made me laugh more than I should have xD


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm in tears.

Woo I needed that. Man O man that's some funny ****.

I can't wait to hear back from the session were she leaves you alone in the room for a few minutes listening to Rise of the Valkyries  before bursting in at the crescendo and proceeds to beat you round the head with a flailing double headed dildo while screaming, "I am woman! I am woman!"


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

ivankaramazov said:


> She can fart on command?


Obviously she's a very trained therapist


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Jollygoggles said:


> I'm in tears.
> 
> Woo I needed that. Man O man that's some funny ****.
> 
> I can't wait to hear back from the session were she leaves you alone in the room for a few minutes listening to Rise of the Valkyries before bursting in at the crescendo and proceeds to beat you round the head with a flailing double headed dildo while screaming, "I am woman! I am woman!"


:clap:clap:clap:banana


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i want to experience this. where can i sign up? it seems that this whole thing is experimental - maybe she is doing it for some research she is working on, although long-term exposure might lead to numbness.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Hahaaa. If your therapist were male and you female he'd be put away for a loooong time. My therapist thankfully respects my massive personal space requirements - he once asked if he could tap my leg as part of therapy but accepted my very quick decline :b


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

brilliant tell her next visit you need a reminder of your previous lesson
just to go over it again, your mind couldn't quite grasp all of the details and you need to pass this stage so don't be afraid to ask her to 
give you a test at the end of the week. 
go out there and learn well my good mon.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

tikerkub said:


> Sounds like sexual harassment to me...


Yup.


----------



## timtron (Jul 28, 2012)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE GIVE Me the number of this therpaist


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Hilarious.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

You've got to be kidding. This is a joke right? It has to be. If this seriously happened then she defiantly crossed a line and you probably should seek a law suit.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Classified said:


> There are probably a lot that people here could benefit from relationship/sex therapy even if we have always been single.
> http://www.nursingplanet.com/pn/sex_therapy.html


lol. From the article;


> The first event was the publication of an article by Semans (1956) describing a simple technique for treating premature ejaculation.


An article by Semans. Pfft!.

Sorry, I have an psychosexual age of 12...


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Trolling


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chantellabella said:


> She obviously didn't have the same counselor training that I did.
> 
> *If you feel used*, report her.
> Being an adult, do what you will with it.


"She pooted and then just walked away."

^That could become a starting line to my second verse. :idea


----------

